# BBQ Baked Black Soybeans (LOW CARB )



## Winglover (Jul 16, 2005)

I have finally tried this dish last night and I was very impressed with how good it tasted. I love baked beans.. Almost as muich as I love chicken wings.

I couldnt see a recipe area for low carb dishes to I posyed it here. If it is wrong please move it to the correct place

I couldnt find the :ThickenThin anywhere so I just used GUAR GUM which does the same ( and it was the only low carb thickener my "Mother Earth Store" had


BBQ Baked Black Soybeans
 Serves 6

  Ingredients
 2 (approx. 15 oz.) cans black soybeans
1 small onion
1 clove garlic
4 slices bacon
½ cup low carb tomato catsup
1 tablespoon ThickenThin
1 tablespoon tomato paste
1 tablespoon red wine vinegar
½ teaspoon coarse salt
½ teaspoon black pepper
¼ teaspoon cayenne pepper
1 tablespoon Dijon mustard
6 packets Splenda   Directions 



Peel and slice the onion; peel and mince the garlic.
Dice 2 of the bacon slices.
In a small bowl, whisk together the catsup, ThickenThin, tomato paste, vinegar, splenda, mustard, salt and spices.
Drain beans and place into ovenproof casserole, pour catsup mixture over beans, add garlic, onion, and diced bacon, and stir to combine ingredients thoroughly.
Lay the remaining bacon slices across the top of the beans and cook in 325-degree oven for at least 30 minutes. Finish under broiler for 2-3 minutes to crisp top bacon, if desired.
Serve immediately.
Nutritional Facts   13.8 total carbs   5.8 fiber   8 net carbs   194 calories   11.6 protein


----------



## jkath (Jul 16, 2005)

Hi Winglover - 
I moved this thread to the "Health, Nutrition and Special Diets" forum.

This recipe really sounds yummy!
Thank you so much for posting.

(ps - adorable doggie!)


----------



## TexasBlueHeron (Jul 16, 2005)

*Yes, Thanks!*

This'll be a keeper; however, I have been wanted to experiment with soybeans and have yet to find them. I have a big-box store and one grocery chain and that's it for local access. And guar gum. Help! Do I have to go on-line to order?


----------



## Winglover (Jul 16, 2005)

I found the soy beans and the guar gum in local "mother earth" store. The cans  are like $ 1.70 and the guar gum was $ 6 ( but I think it will go a long way ). I think you best bet will be a health food, vegetarian, tree hugging place.. I am sure you have one of them around


----------



## TexasBlueHeron (Jul 16, 2005)

*Thanks, but...*

ummmm, actually, we don't (rats!). This place we call heaven is East Texas and the general population count of our lovely area barely tops 10k in any direction. 

We drive 90 miles just to get dog food. However, now that you mention it...I bet I can find soybeans/guar there (not at the petstore - the town). Yikes!


----------

